# Firefox and GBAtemp.



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Solved!* Click here.
- - -
Hey;
There's already a similar topic to this but it's not getting much attention and I think the poster solved the problem somehow.
I'm using Firefox 3.6.13 and I can't log in to GBAtemp. I get redirected to the main page without being signed in.
Also, all smilies show up as "(IMG:style_emoticons/default/biggrin.gif)" ("biggrin.gif" replaced with the filename of each individual smiley).
I've tried disabling all add-ons and the result is still the same.
I can't change skins without being signed in and I can't log in so not much I can do there either.
Any help appreciated;
CA5.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ctrl+F5 if that doesn't work try clearing your cookies.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tried 'em, still the same. Thanks anyways.
On a slightly unrelated note - why didn't you reply to my PM? I know how to make a Pi very unhappy.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 3, 2011)

Went to reply straight after posting that post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Uninstalling and reinstalling should fix it (even if talking a good bit of time)


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't be doing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll lose all of my stuff... I like how it looks and everything now. I'll just wait for an update I guess.
Thanks anyway, Pi!


----------



## Minox (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm using Firefox 3.6.13 myself and have no issues at all with GBAtemp when it comes to those things.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

Must be a setting or some such thing that me and that other guy have in common that's causing the issues, then. Weird.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I'm using Firefox 3.6.13 myself and have no issues at all with GBAtemp when it comes to those things.Same here .. works fineQUOTE(CA519705950 @ Feb 3 2011, 08:10 PM) Must be a setting or some such thing that me and that other guy have in common that's causing the issues, then. Weird.


Maybe it's a plugin you have installed - got a list of them ???
We MIGHT be able to figure out if one of them is causing a problem



Spoiler: My current plugins




1-click Youtube Video Downloader
Adblock Plus
All-in-one sidebar
CheckPlaces
Cookie Button in status bar
Download manager tweak
Download Statusbar
DownloadHelper
Flashblock
IE tab (FF3.6+)
iGoogle Tab remover
RefControl
Secure Login
Tab mix Plus
WOT


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply CannonFoddr.
Plugins I have installed are:

_4chan
Adblock Plus
ColorZilla
Download Statusbar
DownloadHelper
Firebug
Greasemonkey
ImageHost Grabber
Java Console
MeasureIt
Save Images
Tamper Data
Tempomail
TinEye Reverse Image Search_

I've tried disabling all of them but uninstalling none of them.
By comparing our lists I think it's safe to assume that the ones in green are not causing the problem.
Tried Firefox (Safe Mode) and the problem is still there... does this rule out add-ons?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry didn't read your first post right - didn't see you already disabled your plugins.... still can't see anything wrong there though

It DOES seem as though you may have 2 different problems 
1) unable to login
2) Smileys not showing correctly

I'm guessing you have no problems on other sites for graphics etc... & that you can log in fine into any other forums etc OK

Can you log in using IE ?? - or can't you log in with ANY browser 

If it's just firefox that won't allow log-in - you could try reading through this post. It offers some suggestion to try & fix it (most seem to be 'cookie' related)


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

I can log into every other site fine... but this is the only IPB I use.
No problems on any other site for graphics.
Yup IE is fine and so is Mobile Safari on my iPod.
Thanks for the link... I tried everything suggested on there and still no luck.
This one has me puzzled haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 4, 2011)

Try installing the Firefox 4 beta.

3.6 will still be installed and it uses all the settings and info you had for 3.6


----------



## Lacius (Feb 4, 2011)

Assuming you use Vista or Windows 7, go into your start menu, go to *Mozilla Firefox*, right-click *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*, select *Run as administrator*, and check every box except Delete all bookmarks and Restore default search engines. Make changes and restart. Check and see if the problem has been resolved. If it has, re-enable one add-on at a time, making sure the problem does not return.


----------



## Costello (Feb 4, 2011)

the problem you describe seems to be related to cookies.
ensure your cookies are enabled and your security settings not too strict...


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lacius said:
			
		

> Assuming you use Vista or Windows 7, go into your start menu, go to *Mozilla Firefox*, right-click *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*, select *Run as administrator*, and check every box except Delete all bookmarks and Restore default search engines. Make changes and restart. Check and see if the problem has been resolved. If it has, re-enable one add-on at a time, making sure the problem does not return.


We have a winrar!
Thank you so much... Firefox is no longer my enemy. I guess running safe mode as an admin did something awesome.
Thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Also, thanks to Costello and TehSkull for the suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
- - -
EDIT to explain a little better: Problem was that I'd changed general.useragent.extra.firefox through about:config to 'www.google.com' in order to stop that Google Instant crap. Instead of resetting all user preferences, it would be easier to change it to 'Firefox' so that Google Instant doesn't bother you while still being able to log in to GBAtemp.


----------

